# Glock 43X and Glock 48



## runninrunninrunnin (Jan 2, 2019)

GLOCK

Well silver two-tone is a new look for Glock. Hopefully this isn’t a flop like the Sig P365.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 2, 2019)

Hitting the shelves the day before the SHOT Show floor opens. Great timing.

I’m looking forward to handling them at the show. I like some of the changes, but that two-tone look is ghastly.


----------



## DZ (Jan 3, 2019)

policemedic said:


> Hitting the shelves the day before the SHOT Show floor opens. Great timing.
> 
> I’m looking forward to handling them at the show. I like some of the changes, but that two-tone look is ghastly.



Agreed, hopefully they release them in all black in the future. I like the idea of a single stack G19.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jan 3, 2019)

Hmmmmm, like the 10+1 capacity of the 43x, the two tone is not for me though.

Have the G43 w/ Pearce mag extensions making for a 7+1 EDC. So, I don’t feel compelled to go out and grab the 43X; however, it’s slightly irritating that I purchased Glocks first single stack...

...Awwww heck, who am I kidding, another damn purchase is on the horizon...if they offer an all black option that is.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 3, 2019)

Glooooccckkk. 😝 I feel better now.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 3, 2019)

Well...I'll just keep my G19 since it's "perfect" enough for me. I got rid of my G43 and kept my 17 and 19 and will just have to make-do with them.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 3, 2019)

My 43 was bought with one purpose in mind; it’s a BUG. The 48 may serve another purpose. 

The two tone thing is easily fixable.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jan 3, 2019)

policemedic said:


> My 43 was bought with one purpose in mind; it’s a BUG. The 48 may serve another purpose.
> 
> The two tone thing is easily fixable.



@policemedic Is the 43 your duty BUG, EDC (off duty) BUG or both?


----------



## policemedic (Jan 3, 2019)

Mostly one, sometimes the other.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Jan 4, 2019)

When I bought my first handgun I tried a bunch of popular options. The G43 was A bit too small for me on the draw I felt like the grip was just way too short. Maybe the 43X or 48 will be my next gun. Although I just RMR’d my 19.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jan 4, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> @policemedic Is the 43 your duty BUG, EDC (off duty) BUG or both?



@policemedic I ask because I’m considering just carrying my G17 in a Galco vertical shoulder holster, I wear dress jackets a lot. So, a shoulder rig is very comfortable and despite the 43 being a really great EDC, exclusively caring a waist carry weapon has its limitations and annoyances. Using the restroom is a hassle because the weapon needs to be removed from the waistband and potentially drawing while seated and stationary in a vehicle is also not a great scenario with a waist carry. Have you heard similar concerns from others?


----------



## policemedic (Jan 4, 2019)

No one I work with uses a 43 as a primary handgun.  It's not what it's designed for, in my view.  Sure, Glock will market it to the EDC crowd because they want to sell pistols.  But it's not a fighting pistol.  Most of us at work use it as a BUG on/off-duty, and as a primary handgun in very limited/specific circumstances.

Shoulder holsters are comfy and convenient (especially in vehicles), but they come with a price tag--you're stuck wearing the jacket unless you're in a very permissive environment.  For that reason and others, I carry either appendix or IWB at about 3:30.  I'll use a tuckable holster/mag pouch if I need to wear a tucked shirt/suit and anticipate taking the jacket off if I don't want to ID myself with a badge next to the gun.  Appendix works very well in a vehicle; I'd say it's faster than a shoulder rig.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jan 4, 2019)

policemedic said:


> No one I work with uses a 43 as a primary handgun.  It's not what it's designed for, in my view.  Sure, Glock will market it to the EDC crowd because they want to sell pistols.  But it's not a fighting pistol.  Most of us at work use it as a BUG on/off-duty, and as a primary handgun in very limited/specific circumstances.
> 
> Shoulder holsters are comfy and convenient (especially in vehicles), but they come with a price tag--you're stuck wearing the jacket unless you're in a very permissive environment.  For that reason and others, I carry either appendix or IWB at about 3:30.  I'll use a tuckable holster/mag pouch if I need to wear a tucked shirt/suit and anticipate taking the jacket off if I don't want to ID myself with a badge next to the gun.  Appendix works very well in a vehicle; I'd say it's faster than a shoulder rig.



I’m able to anticipate my being in permissible environments, so shoulder rigs have worked. However, I feel the same way about the 43, it’s a BUG. I’ve never carried anything concealed larger than a Colt Defender, too heavy for my liking though.  For these reasons I’m intrigued about a full sized IWB carry, what is your IWB weapon? I like my G17 but it seems like a lot of pistol for IWB. 

I’m trying to avoid more holsters being added to the holster dustbin. So, thanks again for your input.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 4, 2019)

Nine times out of ten, I carry a Glock 17 with a light or a 1911 Government Model with a light, each with two extra magazines.  For example, I was in DC and Virginia yesterday, and DC has a ten round magazine limit so I wore the 1911.  Ditto if I'm in NYC.   I'll be in Vegas in a few weeks; no magazine limits but airline travel so it'll be a Glock.  Around my town it depends on my fancy.

I used to wear my H&K HK45 a lot, but that was my duty gun at the time.  We're now an all-Glock department, so the G17 wins.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jan 4, 2019)

policemedic said:


> Nine times out of ten, I carry a Glock 17 with a light or a 1911 Government Model with a light, each with two extra magazines.  For example, I was in DC and Virginia yesterday, and DC has a ten round magazine limit so I wore the 1911.  Ditto if I'm in NYC.   I'll be in Vegas in a few weeks; no magazine limits but airline travel so it'll be a Glock.  Around my town it depends on my fancy.
> 
> I used to wear my H&K HK45 a lot, but that was my duty gun at the time.  We're now an all-Glock department, so the G17 wins.



Okay, thanks, and again the input is much appreciated. So now the IWB holster Easter egg hunt begins for me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 1, 2019)

Played with a friends 43X, I really like it...feels good, shoots good. GT Dist offers a black slide cerakote version...blue label $399. I am resisting the purchase, since I have a 43 and love it.....but the evil demons are tempting me...damn you demons of Hell!!

so yeah, will be buying one pretty soon.....


----------



## Brill (Jun 2, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Played with a friends 43X, I really like it...feels good, shoots good. GT Dist offers a black slide cerakote version...blue label $399. I am resisting the purchase, since I have a 43 and love it.....but the evil demons are tempting me...damn you demons of Hell!!
> 
> so yeah, will be buying one pretty soon.....



Just how big is your current armory????


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 2, 2019)

Not very, I end up flipping guns I don't use to fund other projects....currently just at;

Pistols: 4 (Glock 19 x2, Glock 43, SW Airweight .38)
Shotguns: 2 (Remington 870, Benelli Entry)
Rifles: 3 (LWRC M6, Colt 9mm, Modern Outfitters .300)

I don't hunt anymore and have passed on those types of firearms to daughter and family.


----------



## Brill (Jun 2, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Not very, I end up flipping guns I don't use to fund other projects....currently just at;
> 
> Pistols: 4 (Glock 19 x2, Glock 43, SW Airweight .38)
> Shotguns: 2 (Remington 870, Benelli Entry)
> ...



I LOVE LWRCs, built on MD’s Eastern Shore!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 2, 2019)

Yeah, LWRC is a great rifle...it's been my overall favorite AR 5.56 platform rifle I have ever used.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 2, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> I’m able to anticipate my being in permissible environments, so shoulder rigs have worked. However, I feel the same way about the 43, it’s a BUG. I’ve never carried anything concealed larger than a Colt Defender, too heavy for my liking though.  For these reasons I’m intrigued about a full sized IWB carry, what is your IWB weapon? I like my G17 but it seems like a lot of pistol for IWB.
> 
> I’m trying to avoid more holsters being added to the holster dustbin. So, thanks again for your input.




My shoulder rig for my full size SA Milspec 1911. In summer I'll put a large lightweight shirt over it, unbuttoned. It works. 




I carried a Ruger Speed Six .357 for almost 20 years in a Bianchi slapdraw butt-down shoulder rig. I just prefer shoulder rigs. But I can put that 1911 in my back jeans pocket, pull my t-shirt down over it and not print.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 2, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Yeah, LWRC is a great rifle...it's been my overall favorite AR 5.56 platform rifle I have ever used.


 The M6 was my duty rifle for a long time. Great rifle.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 2, 2019)

On the subject of Glocks, just FYSA, Glock is making Blue Label pricing open to all honorably discharged vets between now (started Memorial Day) and Veteran's Day.  It's ordinarily only open to AD and reserves (for military, certain first responders also qualify), the Salute to Veterans program opens it to anyone honorably discharged.

If GSSF pricing is any indicator (it normally is), 43X and 48 will be under $400.

GLOCK Blue Label Program


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 2, 2019)

Totentanz said:


> On the subject of Glocks, just FYSA, Glock is making Blue Label pricing open to all honorably discharged vets between now (started Memorial Day) and Veteran's Day.  It's ordinarily only open to AD and reserves (for military, certain first responders also qualify), the Salute to Veterans program opens it to anyone honorably discharged.
> 
> If GSSF pricing is any indicator (it normally is), 43X and 48 will be under $400.
> 
> GLOCK Blue Label Program


Well, now I don't have any excuse not to get one.

Or two.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 2, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> Well, now I don't have any excuse not to get one.
> 
> Or two.



Exactly.  

(I won't lie, a few of my own purchase decisions just got significantly harder to put off.)


----------



## policemedic (Jun 2, 2019)

$399 is what I paid for my last Glock. Blue Label is awesome.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 3, 2019)

policemedic said:


> $399 is what I paid for my last Glock. Blue Label is awesome.


Same. $450 for Glock 43 with extra mags and ammo


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 3, 2019)

I got a couple through that program.  Gotta save money where I can.


----------



## Brill (Jun 3, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I got a couple through that program.  Gotta save money where I can.



I think I just backed into your BMW.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 21, 2019)

If you want a black slide 43X, it's gonna happen 2020. Rumor has it.....Bureau has approved the 43X as a POW in black slide only, so you know what that means....


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 16, 2019)

Glock factory BLACK slide Glock 43X and 48 now available for pre-order at GT's, shipping expected July 22.


----------



## Brill (Jul 16, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Glock factory BLACK slide Glock 43X and 48 now available for pre-order at GT's, shipping expected July 22.



I can get them both free of EU tariffs on the streets of Balt’more for a buck fi’ty.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 20, 2019)

Damn you Glock!!  Okay, I had squirrelled away money from selling my G26 and adding to it as I could, so the missus wouldn't know.

I pre-ordered it on blue label and picking it up Monday July 22nd. I was called yesterday advising it is already in, but no one is allowed to sell them till the official release date of July 22nd.  

Pictures to come.


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Jul 21, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Damn you Glock!!  Okay, I had squirrelled away money from selling my G26 and adding to it as I could, so the missus wouldn't know.
> 
> I pre-ordered it on blue label and picking it up Monday July 22nd. I was called yesterday advising it is already in, but no one is allowed to sell them till the official release date of July 22nd.
> 
> Pictures to come.



May I ask what you didn't like about the g26?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 21, 2019)

I liked the G26...but the grip really didn't fit my hand well and was just too fat for what I was going to be using it for, hot weather off duty/ concealed carry and ankle carry.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 21, 2019)

The G48 is going to be my communist restricted magazine capacity gun. I find myself traveling to NYS more often these days and the 10 round magazines are perfect for places like that.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2019)

Just so ya'll know what a man's gun looks like


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm a bit on the fence about the G26, I'm probably just more ignorant of its competitors. It is a bit chubby, but it definitely conceals well. Only real problem is that I like the 10+2 mags for the extra grip, but at that point I might as well carry something else, size wise.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 16, 2019)

Been meaning to post some pics of my 43X, better late than never. Added Ameriglo/Hackathorne sights, Talon Grip, and using the Raven Concealment Perun holster...which is really a great holster.


----------



## Brill (Aug 16, 2019)

@Kraut783 nice pistol! I also noticed the carpet in the background!


----------



## blubuilt (Sep 15, 2019)

Just purchased one of these week before last. I was not disappointed. Added, Trijicon sights, Hyve mag release, Hyve Monarch Trigger, Hyve aluminum slide back plate, Hyve guide-rod and spring, Vickers Tactical slide release, Hyve aluminum magazine base plates and a Streamlight TLR-6. I have been a huge fan of the new line of Glocks, having purchased and carried the 42 and 43 in similar to the above configurations, I can easily say this one is one of my all time favorites. Perfect size for me, holds 10 without mag extensions, off the charts reliability.


----------

